# How many look for XMantannes on other cars?



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

I always do.


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I always do too. And my wife has started pointing them out now too. Those Terk antennas really stand out don't they?? About the size of a computer mouse! IT doesn't appear that they are aging well in the elements either. Most that I see are peeling up and faded. I am really liking the new super small Sony one. That one is hard to spot though!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I haven't seen any antennas on other cars though I haven't been looking for them. I'm sure they are around but they are so small you really have to take a good look. In the old days of CB radios it was very easy to spot someone who had one especially with a 102" whip tacked to the bumper.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

Yah I don't like the Turk antenne eather ad I hear it tends to fall off.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I see a few a week, I am actually thinking of moving my Antenna on my truck so that it's visable.  At the moment its hidden in the middle of my trucks roof, hidden by the luggage rack.

Of course I do have a Big XM Sticker on my back window and soon I will have a new SatRadioTalk.COM XM bumper sticker.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Of course I do have a Big XM Sticker on my back window and soon I will have a new SatRadioTalk.COM XM bumper sticker.  *


If you have an extra bumper sticker can you send me one?


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

Where did you get your XM sticker?? I called and wrote to XM right after their launch trying to get an XM sticker that could go on the OUTSIDE of my vehicle. They had sent me a vynil cling type sticker for the inside of the window. My Sport Trac has dark tinted windows from the factory and it isn't visible. I would love to have an XM eticker I could put on my back window...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can get the bumper sticker here http://www.cafeshops.com/cp/prod.aspx?p=dbstalk,dbstalk2,dbstalk3.4552272

You can see a picture of it below (Note the stickers are being sold at Cost no profit is being made...) 

I got my XM Sticker from Keith ax XMFAN.COM, it's a nice big one that says XM Satellite Radio with the XM logo, it went on the outside of the Window.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

I also got my XM sticker from XMfan.com. They come in yellow or red and are free. They also have a couple of the XM station stickers.

I was walking through the parking lot the other day, and noticed a XM antenna on a car. I went out of my way to walk up to the car and see what kind of equipment he had. Since it was a Cavalier, must have had factory equipment, because that's all I saw.


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

I also look for XM radio antennas. Hopefully, soon it won't be such an exclusive club.


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

Within the Spokane area, I have seen 4 XM antennas 3 Sirius antennas.. and 2 that I didn't know what service they were because I couldn't see what was on the antenna (regular roof mount).


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Hi people


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It is not uncommon for me to see 3 or 4 satellite radio antennas here a day lately!

(Of course I never know if they are XM or Sirius antennas)

Satellite radio is picking up!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Next thing you know, you guys will be waving to each other as you pass on the road. :wave:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> Next thing you know, you guys will be waving to each other as you pass on the road. :wave:


CRASH!!

:eek2:


----------

